# Nfr



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

I tried searching and remember reading some good things about NFR. I believe it was the general consensus here, that they are one of the better companies to work for. Is it still true?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes they are the best to work for, Nicest people in the office Ive ever dealt with.

Their recruiter is on these boards quite often.

They have been vary good to me over the years, 12 years to be exact. They are good enough to say publicly that their the only company i would go out my way to get their work done on time and right the first time. 

Zuse.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Had a great 4 year run with them. Ended over wanting clippings picked up after a rough mow on a 1 acre rock pile up in the mountains on a property that had NEVER been backfilled properly or finish graded. Actually that started the battle. What sealed my fate is arguing over tarping a roof on a teardown house that i was afraid of falling through the roof on. They wouldn't approve a lift, i wouldn't go on the roof. Haven't heard from them since and the new contractor that took over last August hasn't tarped the leaking roof either but they cleaned out the wet basement piling all the debris in the living room and bleached and kilz'd all the mold on a teardown house FFS. All of these companies have went off the deep end........


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

Ohnojim said:


> I tried searching and remember reading some good things about NFR. I believe it was the general consensus here, that they are one of the better companies to work for. Is it still true?


email me...I can answer anything that you would like to know.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> email me...I can answer anything that you would like to know. [email protected]


Anything?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> email me...I can answer anything that you would like to know.



If you are floating down main street in a canoe and your front right propeller falls off, how many pancakes can you fit in a doghouse?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> email me...I can answer anything that you would like to know.


I'd like to know the Powerball numbers before Saturdays drawing so I can buy the right ticket :thumbsup:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> If you are floating down main street in a canoe and your front right propeller falls off, how many pancakes can you fit in a doghouse?


Zero. Your pancakes are hard and you McGyver those pancakes onto the shaft so you have a pancake propeller. Nothing left over for the doghouse 
:thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> If you are floating down main street in a canoe and your front right propeller falls off, how many pancakes can you fit in a doghouse?


the answer of course is mustard.


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> I'd like to know the Powerball numbers before Saturdays drawing so I can buy the right ticket :thumbsup:


1, 2, 3, 4, 5 with the powerball being 15. Unfortunately the person at the store sold you a ticket for the Wednesday drawing, not Saturday.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

ContractorRecruiter said:


> email me...I can answer anything that you would like to know.


I got that call form CS dept today about whats going down in Oct. I'm really not all that surprised your competitors are freaking clueless. 

Zuse Gives NFR a Beep Bow of respect.

Him often wonders if Ryan knows who Zuse is in real life.:innocent:


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Zuse said:


> I got that call form CS dept today about whats going down in Oct. I'm really not all that surprised your competitors are freaking clueless.
> 
> Zuse Gives NFR a Beep Bow of respect.
> 
> Him often wonders if Ryan knows who Zuse is in real life.:innocent:


What is happening in October?


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I got that call form CS dept today about whats going down in Oct. I'm really not all that surprised your competitors are freaking clueless.
> 
> Zuse Gives NFR a Beep Bow of respect.
> 
> Him often wonders if Ryan knows who Zuse is in real life.:innocent:


ave me wondering now, do tell.........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

newreo said:


> What is happening in October?


Zuse and his wife celebrate 17 years of happy marriage. 
3 for her and 14 for him.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Zuse and his wife celebrate 17 years of happy marriage.
> 3 for her and 14 for him.


It ain't what you got, its what you do with what you got that matters.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

To Craigslist hack you are not to spill the beans.. let the boss Mr Ryan make that call.

Mr Ryan is the only one that im aware of the that plays fair and true. Him hanging out amongst us is a testimony to his professionalism and NFR dedication to their people.

Just because its not always cookies and candies with NFR all the time doesn't mean its not worth extra attention they will give up and for them when its called for. 

Try to keep in mind this industry is give and take. You're choice is if the right company is worth giving and taking and will it work out in the end. 

I made my choice over 12 years ago with NFR. has it be a perfect ride hell no, has been a give and take ride yes it has.Has it been a one sided relationship, Hell no, has it been equal hell no, they give and i take hell yes, i take and they give. Now you know why i come publicly and stand with them. will i get favors for this post- Him thinks not. Could it hurt my relationship with Mr Ryan, of course it could. Will it, i don't know. I'm as only as good as those i surround myself with. Period. Mr Ryan the recruiter for NFR. he is just not a recruiter but the eyes and ears of the industry for his company. He is will willing to put himself out their for us and his company. 

Remember this, their job is to service their clients your job is to service NFR. Your job is to to be the ears and eyes for the banks that's what we do. If you serve yourself only you will fail. 

Im going out on a limb to give a fine example for you noobs to fallow. Stated im my contractor pack it says don't smoke in the house. Service link manual says dont smoke in the house.

One of my contractors released pics of a contractor smoking in the house cleaning a ref- pics got sent in passed my office and i was held accountable. Did i bitch and complain at the contractor, hell yes did i tell SL i would cover the cost of clean up of a lady's house that was highly allergic to smoke. yes i did. Why because it was the right thing to do... did it pay off yes it did, why my work load in that are doubled, why because that's what i do. I advertise myself as service company

Now if your narrowed minded to the point where one job kills your relationship with a company your deserve what you get. Nothing.

Don't get me wrong im not some big time regional company. I pay my people and make sure they are taking care of. Am i in 3 states, yes why because i was asked to be there. Do i have to be there hell know, do i want to be there yes, why it makes my customers happy. If their happy im happy. 

If you happen to find a perfect business please send a PM im all ears.

Mr, Ryan thank you for exposing yourself to harsh reality of this industry and making yourself available to us.

Thanks you all for the kind PMS and wanting to work for me in areas that i don't cover. i wish i could cover all those area you ask for but i grow slow and careful.

I wish you the best of luck and success.

Remember Mr.Trump declared bankruptcy 13 time, did he give up. No.

Zuse.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

October?
Come on Mr. Ryan, you said you could answer anything!


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

RichR said:


> October?
> Come on Mr. Ryan, you said you could answer anything!


It could be before October...how's that for an answer?


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

Zuse said:


> To Craigslist hack you are not to spill the beans.. let the boss Mr Ryan make that call.
> 
> Mr Ryan is the only one that im aware of the that plays fair and true. Him hanging out amongst us is a testimony to his professionalism and NFR dedication to their people.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words sir...I do try to stay up on the industry and especially what is going on with all the great contractors that we have in our network (and the ones that we don't have work for...yet.


----------



## Viking Preservation (Jul 31, 2015)

*just like every one else*

they start out great easy to deal with ,if you go along with everything shady the do ,the first time you pushback ,its hell ,


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I work for NFR some. They don't like me a whole lot because we do things "our" way too often. 

The only time we do things our way is when it protects our company or more importantly our money.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*They seem like the same inane, obtuse cube monkeys*



Craigslist Hack said:


> I work for NFR some. They don't like me a whole lot because we do things "our" way too often.
> 
> The only time we do things our way is when it protects our company or more importantly our money.


 with the same level of disregard for your time, and the same disconnect from reality as all the rest. I don't think I'll be putting too many eggs in that basket.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> with the same level of disregard for your time, and the same disconnect from reality as all the rest. I don't think I'll be putting too many eggs in that basket.



I'm not a fan of nationals but I will say with a afar you can call a person up tell them what's going on and get results. I realize that doesn't cure all the issues but it is better than most nationals.


----------

